# Outlaw triathlon cut short.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 28, 2019)

The Outlaw triathlon is taking place today and the weather is pretty appalling. The bike leg has had to be cancelled due to torrential rain leading to parts of the course being under water. It must be terribly disappointing to have trained so hard and not to be able to do it.

I will be retiring at the end of March 2020 and I'm thinking of doing the Outlaw again in 2021. Hoping the weather will be better.


----------

